# Hornady TAP



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 7 boxes of .223 Hornady tap ammo they are 75 grain bthp. There is 20 rounds per box, they retail for about 30 dollars a box. If you are interested make me a decent offer I'm also open to trades for any waterfowl stuff


----------

